
Compare Carbon Footprints of Bay Area Neighborhoods - vinayak147
http://news.berkeley.edu/2016/01/06/new-interactive-map-compares-carbon-footprints-of-bay-area-neighborhoods/
======
11thEarlOfMar
Clicking on the interactive map is interesting. One thing leaps out
immediately: Low population density correlates to higher energy usage. I can
understand why for a couple of reasons:

\- Apartment/condominiums should be more energy efficient for heating and
cooling than single family homes.

\- A lower density likely means driving farther to work, hence greater auto
transportation footprint and less likelihood to use public transportation.

The breakdown charts confirm this: San Francisco neighborhoods of single-
family homes in the Marina show housing at 15.36, transportation at 20.34

While neighborhoods of apartments South of Mission show housing at 2.39 and
transportation at 2.89

Those two factors alone illustrate a 7x consumption by single-family
structures (plus their cars) over apartments.

I suspect there is also a strong correlation with household wealth, implying
larger homes to heat/cool and more automobiles. So it would be interesting to
see that illustrated as well.

